# Demasoni died!! What happened??



## lizziewine (Sep 12, 2010)

Am so sad!!!! Bwwwaaaahhhh!!!!

My beautiful Demasoni was found dead .... this morning when we woke up!!! What happened? I don't think it's due to anything else besides starving to death .... why??

The demasoni had been fine and just hiding in the rocks but when all fishes went up to the surface to eat, it won't and stayed where it was .... tried to drop food in front of it but it won't eat at all ...

It hadn't been eating for almost two days straight and many people on this forum told me maybe becos she had fry in her mouth ... but i doubted it cos she didnt look preggie or anything... she had been swimming almost vertical position quite a bit the day before = I told my hubby something was wrong with the demasoni.... Then in the morning, my hubby found her dead!

What do you think happened?


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2010)

Next time when keeping dems get lots like 12 or more they really do better as a colony. Single dems rarely work on there own, not to say its not possible but your chances are better. If you have fronts you should keep fronts only 6 or more you can try mixing with haps kandango ahli etc.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

your fish are either stressed out or harassed. when fish don't eat but swim vert. that a sure sign of stress or harassment from other fish. check your water. in a 20 gallon with african fish you need to do water change 2-4 a week to keep ammio, nitrite, and nitrate down. when fish are stressed out they delop. bloat which will take weeks be for you will notice it health have declined. first sign hiding, and swim close to the top. second sign not eating, swimming vert. breathing hard or heavy all sign point to either stress, harassment, sick, and poor water. fill your tank water to the top. half tank water is only 10 gallon to 15 gallon not the full 20 gallon. take out the fronts. keep the 3 labs, fill you tank to the top, and you should be fine with 50% water change every 2 days.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Lizziewine, I am assuming that this is the 20G tank that you are having problems with and that you have posted in a couple other threads, correct? 
What are the exact dimensions of your tank? 
How long has this tank been set up?


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2010)

wow good to know a 20g tank that wasnt posted in your thread and if that the case theres your problem. Research before you buy fish. If deeda is correct saying you have these fish in a 20g. No cichlid should be in a 20g long term. Myabe shell dwellers or a couple of dwarf cichlids but a 30g would be better.


----------



## lizziewine (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes am so sorry didnt make clear they were ALL in a 20g tank! My hubby not willing to upsize the tank .... sob sob and now the beautiful demasoni has died! Am so upset! 

Yes - Deeda - am still having the 20g tank thats not even fully filled to the top .... sigh ....

Not sure about dimensions but the tank's been set up almost 2 plus months now ...

sigh sigh sigh ....


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2010)

What plan do you have for your front in that small tank just curious.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Lizziewine, I don't understand why you haven't filled the tank with water completely. This would give the fish a bit more room and would look a lot more pleasing.

Could you also tell us what kind of filtration you are using? Brand name would be helpful. All I see in your other thread is a pump on the bottom of the tank.

Also, what are the water parameters, specifically Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH, kH (permanent hardness) and gH (temporary hardness)? You may need to purchase an aquarium water test kit unless your Local Fish Store can test your water for you.

I would definitely not add any additional fish to your tank at this time. 
2 Yellow labs will eventually reach about 4" to 5". 
2 Plecostomus (what kind?) and depending on species, these could get + 12" in length.
2 Dark Green Moss Barbs?
2 black & white vertical barred fish?
1 Orange Lab? (probably not)

I know it's difficult to not get more fish because there are so many interesting ones out there but for now, find out exactly what fish you do have so we can help you decide what the next step should be.

Dee


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

the 20g look like a standard 20g high or a 20g x high from her other post. so the 20g dimenions should be 24x12x16 or 20x10x24. i know it not a 20g long from her pic. the black and white are frontosa they get 15" in size. the green moss barb are 2-3" in size. the orange lab might be a red zebra or a hybrid of yellow labs and red zebra.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

soulpride said:


> your fish are either stressed out or harassed. when fish don't eat but swim vert. that a sure sign of stress or harassment from other fish.


This is what I think happened too. The demasoni became sick due to harassment in a tank that is too small with incompatible tank mates. Likely whatever the demasoni had will or has infected the others. 

Unfortunately making them well won't help much if the root cause of the problem cannot be solved because it will happen again. I can't think of any solutions that don't involve changing the tank or the fish.


----------



## lizziewine (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi everyone - yes I agree with DJ .... I may just have no choice but to bug my hubby to change the tank if we do not want more fishes to be more stressed than they already are...

Thanks again everyone - every single advice is deeply appreciated!

Love xoxoxox
Lisa


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

i'm still going say do not keep the frontosa unless you plan to get at 125g+ tank. a 40g breeder tank is 36"x18"x16" or a 55g tank which is 48"x13"x21". then you will be fine with your fish. with the yellow labs and green moss barb. lose the red zebra it will cross breed with the yellow labs and no will want to buy hybrid fry. don't sell or give out the fry if the red zebra and yellow labs do breed. there are enough hybrid out there as it is. please keep the fish fry pure.


----------



## lizziewine (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Soulpride ....

Will do my best to keep the fry pure.... if they should breed 

Cheers and thanks again!


----------

